# OH Damn!



## Dave Martell (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;TWfph3iNC-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWfph3iNC-k&feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWfph3iNC-k&feature=related


[video=youtube;cspAZB5aPIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cspAZB5aPIk&feature=related[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cspAZB5aPIk&feature=related


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 19, 2011)

So cool! I would love to do that, But climbing up to the top might kill me B4 I ever got to jump! lol


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;j-66AcTo9TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-66AcTo9TU[/video]

This guy has been doing his thing also for a number of years. What an amazing hobby! 

I know it might seem unfair for wealthy folks to have outrageous pursuits, but nobody can fault these guys for flying with their own wings.

So rad. I wish I had the money(and bollocks) to do it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 19, 2011)

I looked this guy up and got some info on how the suit works. He said that it's like doing a flying squirrel act where you're still falling but the suit is providing lift to give you distance traveled per distance dropped. An example would be that he travels about 3ft on distance for every 1ft of drop. 

I've seen these suits used in free fall from a plane but never down a cliff face going through obstacles like he does - just crazy!


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 19, 2011)

For those of us who have flying dreams..........this may be the only option.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 19, 2011)

The song in the first vid is very dubsteppy.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 20, 2011)

Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, Batman!


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 20, 2011)

That was wicked, especially the part when the one camera guy holding the balloons has to dive out of the way.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 25, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I looked this guy up and got some info on how the suit works. He said that it's like doing a flying squirrel act where you're still falling but the suit is providing lift to give you distance traveled per distance dropped. An example would be that he travels about 3ft on distance for every 1ft of drop.
> 
> I've seen these suits used in free fall from a plane but never down a cliff face going through obstacles like he does - just crazy!


 
WOW. Just WOW.


----------



## jheis (Sep 26, 2011)

How come you get to say damn? 

I got censored for referring to our friend Guy Fairy as a douche bag - which
he, unquestionably, is.


----------



## add (Sep 26, 2011)

neato


----------

